# Se la dedico- se la enviaré-las enviaré.



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola, recurro a ustedes porque me encuentro en un apuro. Ya he leído varios hilos y enlaces relacionados con la colocación pronominal, pero estaba intentado con estas frases y no pude, las coloqué en el corrector y no resultó porque tengo 2 pronombres. Quiero traducir estas frases al portugués formalísimo:

Se la dedico= decico-se-la?

Se la eviaré la próxima semana= ?

Las enviaré= enviar-as-ei?

¿Cómo queda esto tomando en cuenta que están al comienzo de una frase y debo usar la énclisis?

Adradezco desde el fondo de mi corazón, disculpen la preguntadera pero es para estar segura.

Estefanía.


----------



## Vanda

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Se la dedico= decico-se-la? Dedico-lha...
> 
> Se la enviaré na próxima semana= ?-   Enviar-ta-ei na próxima semana.
> 
> Las enviaré= enviar-as-ei? Enviar-lhas-ei
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Outsider

É uma pergunta com muitas respostas. Primeiro, a mais formal:

Se la dedico = Lhe + a + dedico = dedico-lha

Se la eviaré a próxima semana = Lhe + a + enviarei a próxima semana = Enviar-lha-ei (n)a próxima semana.

Las enviaré = As + enviarei = Enviá-las-ei.​Mas não é muito habitual falar assim (no Brasil, nunca se fala assim). Sugiro de preferência as seguintes versões mais coloquiais:

Se la dedico = Lhe (+ a) + dedico = dedico-lhe / dedico a você

Se la eviaré a próxima semana = (Lhe +) a + enviarei a próxima semana = Vou enviá-la (n)a próxima semana. / Envio-a (n)a próxima semana. / Envio (n)a próxima semana. [se estiver claro do contexto o que é que vai enviar] 

Las enviaré = As + enviarei = Vou enviá-las. / Envio-as.​


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Pero, pero, pero... Vamos por orden: Ya entendí la primera se + la/ lo =lha/lho, ¿no? Y cómo es eso de enviar-ta-ei y enviar-las-ei? Creo que Vanda quiso escribir "la", bueno ya estoy entendiendo.

Con Ud., Outsider, ¿por qué en su segunda ayuda me escribe envia*r*-lhas-ei, y en la tercera, enviá-las-ei?

Out, encuanto a las sugerencias coloquiales, las voy a tener más presente de los que Ud. cree... (dedico-lha, enviar-lha-ei, enviá-las-ei) 

Muchachos, me siento muy privilegiada, he recibido ayudas extraordinarias, respuestas de lujo, a la mano de los expertos. Agradezco mucho.

Estefanía.


----------



## Outsider

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Pero, pero, pero... Vamos por orden: Ya entendí la primera se + la/ lo =lha/lho, ¿no? Y cómo es eso de enviar-ta-ei y enviar-las-ei? Creo que Vanda quiso escribir "la", bueno ya estoy entendiendo.
> 
> Con Ud., Outsider, ¿por qué en su segunda ayuda me escribe envia*r*-lhas-ei, y en la tercera, enviá-las-ei?


De facto, penso que a Vanda se enganou. Não seria _envi*ar-las*-ei_, mas _envi*á-las*-ei_. Neste caso, porém, temos o pronome _lha_ e não _(l)a_, portanto é _envi*ar-lhas*-ei_.

O pronome _a_ tem o alomorfo _la_ depois de verbos terminados em consoante, cuja consoante se elide nessas condições. Mas _lhe_ e _lha_ não mudam, nem produzem elisão da consoante final do verbo que os precede.


----------



## Vanda

Mas eu nunca escrevi enviar-las-ei, escrevi Enviar-lhas-ei
 veja:


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão, Vanda. Peço desculpa.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Esperen, esperen. Yo sólo quise comparar un poco enviar-ta-ei, con enviá-las-ei. ¿Ven? yo me confundí, de hecho fue el ejemplo de Vanda: enviar-ta-ei, el que desconcertó un poco. ¡Ahh! Por cierto, si se+la= lha, entonces:



> Se la dedico= decico-se-la? Dedico-lha...
> 
> Se la enviaré na próxima semana= ?- Enviar-lhas-ei na próxima semana.
> 
> Las enviaré= enviar-as-ei? Enviar-ta-ei


 
¿no?

Out, gracias por la explicación y el link, ya estoy entendiendo eso.

Insisto, amigos, muchas gracias, mando besos.


----------



## Outsider

Convém acrescentar que os próprios lusófonos se baralham às vezes com estas contracções (os que as usam).


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Convém acrescentar que os próprios lusófonos se baralham às vezes com estas contracções (os que as usam).


 
Ud. tiene toda la razón. Yo creo de todos modos que allá em Portugal la gente si habla así, ¿no? eso es lo que he deducido hasta ahora. Sé bien que los brasileños prefieren otras construcciones a estas que causan tremendo dolor de cabeza... Yo sólo tenía curiosidad. Opss.


----------



## Outsider

Incluso en Portugal, diría que las versiones formales arriba son menos usuales que las coloquiales. Y en algunas hablas regionales no se usan del todo.


----------



## Vanda

Lindinha, uma das muitas  discussões que temos sobre este assunto. Fica tranqüila porque você sempre terá dúvidas sobre o assunto, assim como 80% ou mais dos nativos!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Tengo otra dudita. Me gustaría que me dieran un empujoncito con una frase similar pero hablada de tú: cómetelo.

Aprendí que se+la: lha, y te+la/lo, ¿queda igual?

Espero que me ayuden un poco, lo estoy necesitando.

Estefanía.


----------



## Outsider

Em português o verbo _comer_ não se usa como reflexivo. A minha sugestão de tradução é:

¡Cómetelo! = Come lá isso!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Em português o verbo _comer_ não se usa como reflexivo. A minha sugestão de tradução é:
> 
> ¡Cómetelo! = Come lá isso!


 
Ok, muito obrigada. E se eu intentar com guárdatelo. Minha dúvida está com os dois pronomes: te e o.

Muito brigada, agradeço o interesse de todos vocês.

E.P.


----------



## Outsider

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Ok, muito obrigada. E se eu intentar com guárdatelo. Minha dúvida está com os dois pronomes: te e o.


_Te + o = to_, mas o verbo guardar também não se usa assim em português. Pode explicar um pouco o que significa _guárdatelo_?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Estaba inventando un poco, Out. Cuando uno no quiere escuchar los comentarios de alguien, uno le dice, guárdatelos o ahórratelos. Ejemplito:

María: Sonia, creo que no debes de ir para la fiesta de mañana, va gente que tiene mala fama, toma mis consejos, no vayas. 
Sonia: Guárdatelos. Deja de molestar, ¡qué aburrida eres, María! 

Espero que es ejemplito haya ayudado. Gracias, Out, Ud. siempre tan buena gente.

Mando saludos para Ud., saludos venezolanos.

Estefanía.


----------



## Vanda

Nessa situação informal um brasileiro diria: Guarda seus comentários para você! Talvez um gaúcho diria: Guarda teus comentários para ti.


----------



## jazyk

Ou: guarde seus comentários para si (mesmo).  Jazyk


----------

